
Broke in Berlin – The city risks repeating history with its housing proposals - rmason
https://www.city-journal.org/berlin-housing-crisis
======
BossingAround
Seems to be trend with a lot of the major cities. Renting shouldn't be the
answer to overpriced-AF housing. Where I'm from, it's not uncommon to pay
around or over 1/2 of one's salary for rent for a 1-room studio. How can
people on non-IT salaries survive, I have literally 0 idea, and that's
extremely scary to me.

------
luckylion
> A city that used to be cheap, when compared with other metropolises, is now
> prohibitively expensive.

It's really not. Even within Germany, Berlin is a cheap city to live in. Rent
is (still far, I'd say) below the other major cities. Restaurants, non-chain
grocery stores are generally cheaper. Berlin just used to be _crazy_ cheap,
and now it's just cheap.

~~~
mav3rick
How much does a 1 bedroom go for in say Kreusberg ?

~~~
baruchvelez
50 sqrtmtr flat in Prenzlauer Berg can go for like €1,200 a month withou
utilities with a 3 month deposit, unfurnished. Some in Kreuzberg can be up to
like €900 a month for the same size, if you're lucky.

I know of people that pay €500 a month for a 25 sqrtmtr room

------
rayiner
> East Germany was a potent example of what happens when expropriation and
> rent control are made the basis of housing policy; and yet, only 30 years
> later, it is quite likely to be repeated. A return to housing allocation by
> political criteria, such as loyalty or connections to a party hack, will
> become the order of the day.

I suppose it’s time for another generation to learn the glory of socialism.

~~~
anoncake
Socialism is glorious, unlike the autocratic state capitalism of the GDR.

